# Newbie to CNC which machine to buy



## Jbd153 (Oct 14, 2018)

I am new to CNC and looking at what machine to buy looking at around $4000. I saw the probotix comet, shapeoko and the millright power route. Any thoughts on the two? Or others that you might suggest?


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! Glad to see you have already been looking. We can probably give better advice if you tell us a little about what you are planning on making, and in what materials. Do you need to cut sheet materials, carve hardwoods or ?

The Shapeoko is a kit. Are you OK with building a kit? Kits from CNC Router Parts and Fineline Automation have their proponents here (for good reason).


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

I'd stay away from the Shapeoko. I don't have any experience with the millright CNC, but can recommend the Probotix Comet. I personally own their Meteor, as well as oversee another Meteor and Nebula where I work. I like their open frame (2 Y axis motors) design and linuxCNC which runs the machines. 

They (Probotix) have recently updated their gantry design to a beefier beam, stiffer Z axis assembly, and taller risers so you can take advantage of the full 5" Z axis travel. A PC, monitor, keyboard,and mouse are included with linuxCNC already configured to run the machine. 

You'll need software to create the toolpaths. Fusion 360 can be used, but I personally recommend VCarve Desktop as a far easier program to learn. They (vectric.com) have dozens of tutorials on their site to teach you the basics. You can download a free version to try out while watching the videos, although files you create won't cut until you've bought the retail version. 

4D


----------



## Jbd153 (Oct 14, 2018)

BalloonEngineer said:


> Welcome to the forum! Glad to see you have already been looking. We can probably give better advice if you tell us a little about what you are planning on making, and in what materials. Do you need to cut sheet materials, carve hardwoods or ?
> 
> The Shapeoko is a kit. Are you OK with building a kit? Kits from CNC Router Parts and Fineline Automation have their proponents here (for good reason).


I'm fine with a kit. I mostly am looking to do oak wood signs/plaques and the ability to upgrade to a laser would be a plus. Maybe some soft metal...but mostly wood. I'd like to get the best I can afford to run light production. Maybe 30 15×15" signs a month amongst other smaller projects for now....and save for a bigger machine


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! When you get a minute complete your profile with first name to clear the N/a in the left panel and also so we'll know what to call you. You can add your location, too. That often helps us to help you.

How much space do you have available for the CNC? Are you wanting to go with a router or will you choose a spindle?

I use Fusion 360 and it does all I need right now but if I wanted to do a lot of 3D work I'd have to get one of the Vectric products like 4D said.

David


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Jbd153 said:


> I'm fine with a kit. I mostly am looking to do oak wood signs/plaques and the ability to upgrade to a laser would be a plus. Maybe some soft metal...but mostly wood. I'd like to get the best I can afford to run light production. Maybe 30 15×15" signs a month amongst other smaller projects for now....and save for a bigger machine


Hey J...
Follow along w/ HonesttJohn and his build
CNCRouterParts Pro attempt to build....

i dont recall how much HJ paid, maybe he can give you some help.
I believe he is working on a 4x4. Also David has a build 2nd Build (first) - CNC Router

Mods... what about a Build subforum or post up current builds in the sticky area.
Maybe for a limited time?
Check Twice!'s sticky has been up there a good while. Why not something current?

There's a bunch of builds going on and sometimes they're tough to find.

>


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. We have a stinger and love it.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

For what you are describing, a Probotix would do you good. I have a Nebula and would get another machine from them in a heartbeat except I do a lot of 3d work, and I need a faster setup using rack and pinion.

Edison Auto is at the Vectric conference and says Probotix is also coming out with a laser attachment that can be used on their machines. Check with Mark for the details. And don't forget the cost of the software, too.

Vectric, in my opinion, is a lot easier to work with than Fusion.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Don't think the CNC Router Parts Pro series line is going to fall into that price range. The Probotix machines are very close and also a good machine. The will also be offering a laser attachment soon according to their FB page.

Like 4D, I am also in charge of a "fleet" of Probotix machines that have worked out very well. For the amount your are looking at spending, I would go that route as they are ready to run when you get it.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Welcome to the Router Forums.

I would be afraid of twits on the Millright CNC because of the open gantry design. I have heard mixed comments about Shapeoko and many were wishing to buy a different CNC. The Probotix machines usually get good comments and most of the people I know that own them like them. I like the double Y axis drive so you have an open bed design, opens more possibilities to you. 

As far as laser add-ons there are several on the market but you do need to research and see if the control software will allow you to use a laser. If the CNC uses proprietary control software then they will have to provide the correct drivers to run a laser attachment.

A lot of people do buy a CNC with the thought of selling it later to buy a new one. If it does not have any resale value then you are back to square one and paying for a new machine again. If you can afford a little more then I would buy a better machine first.


----------



## whimsofchaz (Jun 6, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. You may want to add your first name to your profile so we can address you by your first name. We are a friendly group here. Most reviews I have seen think Vetric software is solid. 

Mark Lindsay CNC on YouTube https://www.youtube.com/user/dusty82elky/featured is doing a series on Vcarve software for beginners. It is a place to start at learning software. He also bought a kit and features parts of the build on his web site.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Lovinglife (Oct 19, 2018)

MEBCWD said:


> Welcome to the Router Forums.
> 
> I would be afraid of twits on the Millright CNC because of the open gantry design. I have heard mixed comments about Shapeoko and many were wishing to buy a different CNC. The Probotix machines usually get good comments and most of the people I know that own them like them. I like the double Y axis drive so you have an open bed design, opens more possibilities to you.
> 
> ...


This is good advice, I've read a lot of bad about the millright. I think a lot of it comes down to what you plan on doing with the machine. If you just want a basic machine that you can play around with then maybe the low end hobby machine would be ok. If you want any sort of consistency without having to constantly tweak the machine then you need to go for better quality. I've talked to a lot of people with the Shapeoko and it seems like the vast majority of people like the machine but if they had a chance for a redo they would just spend the money of a higher end machine. 

I also see a lot of people buying the low end machines and then spending money to make them better over time, my thought is to put the money into the better machine right off the bat and focus on paying yourself back with quality items. I know the initial price point of a higher end machine can be a hard pill to swallow but I haven't read many regrets from people who did it. A friend of mine has the CNCRP machine and he made his money back in two years making and selling stuff part time. I haven't seen many regrets from those who bought the Probotix line either.

As for working with soft metal I wouldn't even look at the low end machines. Can they do it? Sure, but your are going to spend a lot of time getting it right and reproducing the same results is going to be difficult at best. Just my 2 cents


----------



## FKwoodcnc (Oct 30, 2018)

This price, if you want to customize, it is difficult, after all, a good spindle is likely to be close to 4,000 US dollars, of course. See what work you use for.


----------



## Roland Johnson (Oct 27, 2015)

Jbd153 said:


> I'm fine with a kit. I mostly am looking to do oak wood signs/plaques and the ability to upgrade to a laser would be a plus. Maybe some soft metal...but mostly wood. I'd like to get the best I can afford to run light production. Maybe 30 15×15" signs a month amongst other smaller projects for now....and save for a bigger machine


I have a Shapeoko XXL and for the Money you can't beat it. There forum is great and very informative, and also the Customer service is excellent. Added advantage is it is Made in USA so the assembly documentation is understandable. assembly is not a problem very simple if you follow the steps.
Bottom line is after a few minor hiccups I'm totally satisfied with mine. If your looking for something for mass production that's a different story


----------



## Bentley (Mar 22, 2021)

Buy a ShopSabre 23 right from the get go. I started off with a kit, price of cap Routakit Spend your money right the first time. The 23 is rock solid, comes with Vcarve Pro. It's own PC. And did I say rock solid.


----------

